# [2012] Westin Lagunamar



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2012)

We are Marriott owners looking to stay at the Westin Lagunamar for a week in May 2013. We have never traded outside of the Marriott system yet but there area alas no Marriott's in Cancun. The Westin Lagunamar looks fabulous and from searching through the forum it looks like Starwood owners that have been there love the resort.

We were to Cancun in April of 2011 but stayed at the JW Marriott hotel. Our only issue with that property was it's proximity to most of the many restaurants and shopping in Cancun. It was a hike to the entrance of the property to the bus stop and then a harrowing trip on the Cancun public "bus racing league" to many of the restaurants and shops we went to. It looks like the Lagunamar is closer to places we visited on our last visit, so that is a plus.

Looking at the Sightings forum, it looks like we probably missed the May 2013 bulks as those look like they happened back in April. This pattern is a little different than we are used to with Marriott who tends to bulk in the 12 month window and up through very close to checkin. There are still studio units available but no 1BRs. The studios look great and we would be happy to be in one of those for a week. Is there any other bulk we should watch out for? We probably wouldn't want to wait too long though to book something.

Anything else we should know about this resort? I have done some searching on this board and found some great threads on restaurants and such and definitely have much more reading to do.


----------



## svwoude (Jun 12, 2012)

There have been several getaways available in II recently.
I booked one for my son last week, as it was cheaper than using one of my weeks, trading in!

Very nice resort, with La Isla mall directly across the street.


----------



## siesta (Jun 12, 2012)

Starwood seems to consistently bulk WLR, and they continue to do mini bulks as well. I think that if you place an ongoing request you could snag a 1 br, im sure they will bank more. 

You could also reserve the studio now to secure your dates, and look for a 1br to upgrade to for the price of another exchange fee.

I was at Lagunamar May 2011 for the week of Mother's day, I booked it a few months in advance via XYZ. I know if you go you'll have a wonderful time, beautiful resort in a convenient location.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you both for your responses.



svwoude said:


> There have been several getaways available in II recently.
> I booked one for my son last week, as it was cheaper than using one of my weeks, trading in!
> 
> Very nice resort, with La Isla mall directly across the street.



Thanks, I checked Getaways and there were not any out there at the moment.



siesta said:


> Starwood seems to consistently bulk WLR, and they continue to do mini bulks as well. I think that if you place an ongoing request you could snag a 1 br, im sure they will bank more.
> 
> You could also reserve the studio now to secure your dates, and look for a 1br to upgrade to for the price of another exchange fee.
> 
> I was at Lagunamar May 2011 for the week of Mother's day, I booked it a few months in advance via XYZ. I know if you go you'll have a wonderful time, beautiful resort in a convenient location.



From reading the information posted in the Sightings forum related to XYZs, WLR is no longer a resort that you can use XYZs for. We are also traveling over Memorial Week, so that to may cause an exclusion for the XYZ. We also didn't want to have to wait until 5 months out to book it.

Unfortunately I am using an existing exchange to reexchange in to the resort, so another reexchange isn't an option. The studios look so well appointed we probably wouldn't bother anyway. We are also using a stuio week to offer up, so we would only be able to get a studio in exchange if we did a request. The only downside is the queen size bed when we are used to a king.


----------



## oksantos (Aug 31, 2012)

*Westin Lagunamar 2 br May 2013*

[_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]


----------



## oksantos (Aug 31, 2012)

*Westin Lagunamar 2 br May 2013*

Good luck with your search.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2012)

oksantos said:


> [_Message text deleted.  Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules before posting again._  Makai Guy, TUG BBS Administrator]





oksantos said:


> Good luck with your search.



Thanks, but we have already exchanged in to WLR, so we are no longer in need of a week there.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 1, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks, but we have already exchanged in to WLR, so we are no longer in need of a week there.



Were you able to get anything bigger than a studio?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Were you able to get anything bigger than a studio?



Unfortunately no, at the time of our trade there were only studios available. At least outside of preference. There is now a 2BR unit available, but since we did a reexchange we can't reexchange again. Of course we also used a studio to reexchange in to it and doing a trade test, it looks like we would have needed a 1BR at a minimum in order to trade for that 2BR.

We will be fine with the studio unit though. Our last stay in Cancun was in a hotel room at the JW Marriott. So this will seem like an upgrade to us.


----------



## Transit (Sep 1, 2012)

The Studio is the smaller side of the 2 bedroom lock off .It's small but very nicely appointed .The units are  similar to Marriott lockoffs .The property is great and the location is exceptional. Just about every room has a good veiw. Plenty of places to shop and eat in walking distance.Enjoy
Pics


----------



## stevens397 (Sep 4, 2012)

Going with another couple next month.  Anyone have an opinion about the advisability of renting a car for the week?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

We never rent a car in Mexico. We walk or take shuttles or taxis.

I am a fraidycat when it comes to foreign jails.

elaine


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 4, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am a fraidycat when it comes to foreign jails.



But you like ours?


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> But you like ours?



LMBO, because I recently watched the 2nd and 3rd seasons of Prison Break. I'll take the U.S prison for $500 Alex.


----------



## K&PFitz (Sep 4, 2012)

stevens, we never rent a car in Mexico.  It is really easy and cheap to use the bus system.  Taxis are very economical too.  I'm not sure where you're thinking about going, but for getting around the hotel zone, or heading into downtown, you really don't need the expense of renting a car.


----------



## stevens397 (Sep 4, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> We never rent a car in Mexico. We walk or take shuttles or taxis.
> 
> I am a fraidycat when it comes to foreign jails.
> 
> elaine



As opposed to American jails!

Thanks everyone. Settled.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 5, 2012)

I traded for a 2 bedroom recently for July.  I know that's not the busy season but it is a school holiday.  They had all of the summer weeks available which was what I was looking for.  This trade was with my worldmark so I'm sure I'm paying less than maintenance fees.

Joan


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> We never rent a car in Mexico. We walk or take shuttles or taxis.
> 
> I am a fraidycat when it comes to foreign jails.
> 
> elaine



Elaine, are you afraid that you will get into an accident in your rental car and be thrown in jail?  I'm perplexed how the two are related.


----------



## Westin5Star (Sep 6, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> We never rent a car in Mexico. We walk or take shuttles or taxis.
> 
> I am a fraidycat when it comes to foreign jails.
> 
> elaine



The advantage of Mexico is that you don't have to go to jail unless you kill someone.  In the US, it is much more difficult to bribe law enforcement.  In Mexico, you just pay the nice officer $10-50 (depending on what you did wrong and how good your Spanish is) and then you are on your way!  :hysterical:


----------



## stevens397 (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay - let's get serious again.  Anyone know anything about good golf in the area?


----------



## stevens397 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, we're here now.  Traded the small half of our Mission Hills for a 2 BR here thru II since our WMH was a resale.  Place is gorgeous.  We are in building 11, 4th floor right in the middle.  Our view is over the smaller pool straight out to the Carribean - outstanding.  Staff could not be more helpful.

Played golf yesterday at Riviera - the Jack Nickalus course, and it was outstanding.  Very windy and challenging - and I guess this is really low season since the place was truly empty.  Playing again there tomorrow and at the Greg Norman course on Tuesday.  Westin has a special deal on Tuesday mornings - take a bunch of people and it only costs $100.  At Riviera,it was $165 but that included RT transfers in a van that they sent for us.

Funny, going to Mexico seemed like a big deal but the flight was no longer than our annual flight to Scottsdale and Kierland and a lot shorter than the trip to Mission Hills. 

Not sure I would have ever wanted to own here but a really lovely vacation.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 14, 2012)

stevens397 said:


> Well, we're here now.  Traded the small half of our Mission Hills for a 2 BR here thru II since our WMH was a resale.  Place is gorgeous.  We are in building 11, 4th floor right in the middle.  Our view is over the smaller pool straight out to the Carribean - outstanding.  Staff could not be more helpful.
> 
> Played golf yesterday at Riviera - the Jack Nickalus course, and it was outstanding.  Very windy and challenging - and I guess this is really low season since the place was truly empty.  Playing again there tomorrow and at the Greg Norman course on Tuesday.  Westin has a special deal on Tuesday mornings - take a bunch of people and it only costs $100.  At Riviera,it was $165 but that included RT transfers in a van that they sent for us.
> 
> ...



That's a good thing to know, since we'll be going there in the fall.

October is hurricane and tropical storm, so hopefully no problems there.

What's the temperature like?  How's the humidity?

Being from Las Vegas, when we go to the Caribbean in May and September with with 90 degree temps and 90% humidity - it's a killer.


----------



## stevens397 (Oct 14, 2012)

80's during the day and 70's at night.  Constant, Aruba-style breeze so it is pretty comfortable.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 18, 2012)

If anybody is interested, I see a number of 2-BRs available in September, 2013.  I'm seeing them with a Marriott, which is what Dioxide has.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 18, 2013)

siesta said:


> Starwood seems to consistently bulk WLR, and they continue to do mini bulks as well. I think that if you place an ongoing request you could snag a 1 br, im sure they will bank more.
> 
> You could also reserve the studio now to secure your dates, and look for a 1br to upgrade to for the price of another exchange fee.
> 
> I was at Lagunamar May 2011 for the week of Mother's day, I booked it a few months in advance via XYZ. I know if you go you'll have a wonderful time, beautiful resort in a convenient location.


Went to the sales presentation there last week.  Buildings 1-9 are on sale and apparently buildings 10-14 are not yet up for sale so that means *Wood have 250+ rooms a week that are not even available to buy to owners.  No idea of the % sold in buildings 1-9 either.

With all that open inventory they will be pushing these empty rooms anywhere they can!


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 22, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Went to the sales presentation there last week.  Buildings 1-9 are on sale and apparently buildings 10-14 are not yet up for sale so that means *Wood have 250+ rooms a week that are not even available to buy to owners.  No idea of the % sold in buildings 1-9 either.
> 
> With all that open inventory they will be pushing these empty rooms anywhere they can!



I haven't asked, but on entering Lagunamar there is a sign directing owners to the lobby for buildings 1-9 and guests to the lobby for buildings 10-14. Is it possible they are planning to operate the new buildings as a hotel? At least for a while?


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 22, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> I haven't asked, but on entering Lagunamar there is a sign directing owners to the lobby for buildings 1-9 and guests to the lobby for buildings 10-14. Is it possible they are planning to operate the new buildings as a hotel? At least for a while?



All SVN properties may be rented on a nightly basis just like a hotel.


----------



## grgs (Jan 22, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Went to the sales presentation there last week.  Buildings 1-9 are on sale and apparently buildings 10-14 are not yet up for sale so that means *Wood have 250+ rooms a week that are not even available to buy to owners.  No idea of the % sold in buildings 1-9 either.



The unit number on both my deeds is 1412/11.  I pretty sure that's building 14, so at least two weeks have sold.

Glorian


----------



## maph (Jan 23, 2013)

grgs said:


> The unit number on both my deeds is 1412/11.  I pretty sure that's building 14, so at least two weeks have sold.
> 
> Glorian



I have an EOY that's deeded 1457/58, which would also be building 14.  That makes 2.5 weeks sold!


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 23, 2013)

grgs said:


> The unit number on both my deeds is 1412/11.  I pretty sure that's building 14, so at least two weeks have sold.
> 
> Glorian


Is that the Ocean Front unit?  They are sold out (according to the presentation I stood / sat through).

This of course could just be more sales BS.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 23, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> I haven't asked, but on entering Lagunamar there is a sign directing owners to the lobby for buildings 1-9 and guests to the lobby for buildings 10-14. Is it possible they are planning to operate the new buildings as a hotel? At least for a while?


No sign but there is a security gate and they direct your taxi driver (and maybe you if you have a rental car) to the appropriate lobby.  The Building 5 lobby is for owners and the building 10 one for guests.


----------



## grgs (Jan 23, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Is that the Ocean Front unit?  They are sold out (according to the presentation I stood / sat through).
> 
> This of course could just be more sales BS.



No, they are not Ocean Side units (they don't call them Ocean Front).

I wouldn't be surprised if they sold out of Ocean Side units--there aren't that many of them.  Most of building 1, 9, & 14 is not Ocean Side.  Only the ends of the buildings are designated Ocean Side; see the location of the green dots on the map posted on the earlier thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1088304&postcount=13

Glorian


----------



## jarta (Jan 23, 2013)

I also would not be surprised if the Ocean Side units are sold out.  I wanted a week 7 and had a hard time getting one just weeks after Starwood announced they would start selling the Ocean Side units at Lagunamar.  Right now the unit is a float, but I might want to fix my deeded float week later.   Salty


----------



## stive1 (Jan 23, 2013)

So just to make sure I understand the change....I own several Starwood weeks but none are at Lagunamar.....since I am checking in next week as an II trader I should go to the guest side?


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 23, 2013)

stive1 said:


> So just to make sure I understand the change....I own several Starwood weeks but none are at Lagunamar.....since I am checking in next week as an II trader I should go to the guest side?


Security Gate check your name on the list and direct you accordingly.  We were staying on Starpoints so were directed to building 10.
Front desk staff here seem particularly in need of training.  Somehow they changed the name on my booking mid stay so my checkout folio has another name on it.  Don't know if the points earned from spending there will post as a result.  They could not change it.  Three of them were incapable of changing it back to the name on the paperwork I signed when I checked in. :annoyed:


----------



## BLUE AYES (Jan 23, 2013)

To cut costs and expedite housekeeping, checkouts etc., except for high capacity weeks, until such time as more inventory is sold, the property will be funneling hotel guests mainly but also exchangers to the new complex.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 23, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> No sign but there is a security gate and they direct your taxi driver (and maybe you if you have a rental car) to the appropriate lobby.  The Building 5 lobby is for owners and the building 10 one for guests.



There was a sign there 3 days ago. I haven't checked since.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 23, 2013)

bobpark56 said:


> There was a sign there 3 days ago. I haven't checked since.


LOL - Sitting in the back of a cab (and I mean the back of a cab, it was a minivan) I didn't notice the sign, just the guard directing us.
The Building 10 reception is not 24hr as we discovered when we went to complete check out at 7am.


----------



## Quiding (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi.

Planning a trip to lagunamar week 7 and 8 next februari.
Is it possible to get it 8months out or is it hard due to the high season starts then?
Do I need to be an owner and book 8-12months out?

Thanks!

Br
Johan


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 26, 2013)

Lagunamar is not particularly difficult to get into, especially if you have a little flexibility. Lycka till!


----------



## Quiding (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha tack så mycket


----------



## GoGreenGoWhite (Mar 2, 2013)

*Not great room, but great result*

Just checked into Lagunamar.  Last year we had the top floor of building 2 and had a great view to the water and the pool.  This year, 4th floor of building 1.  Looked right out at the ruins and into a tree.  The sound from the wind tunnel was making us crazy.  They moved us to building 9 and we have a terrific view.  Small things can mean a lot.  Push back if you are placed in a lower level room in building 1!


----------

